# First timer here, hello!



## MechaniMan (Mar 21, 2022)

Here's my first time grow so far.  I'm working with what I can afford. I'll post more pics as replies. Built a 4x8x7 mylar lined tent. I have no idea what I'm doing but they look good to me so far. I know all the MG negativity and risks. I'll make it work for now and adjust ratio later by using stronger pk fertilizer. I put these right into MG veg & herb moisture control 3 month feed 1.5 sq. ft. Bag, 1/3 GIANT bag peat moss, 4 lb. perlite. I lightly spread composted manure mix over the top so I'll seep in with watering. I fertilized once with MG purple box npk 30-10-10 at 1/2 strength and only have them about 3 ounces of the water each.

     These are 23 days in, the little guys are 3 weeks behind because I thought two died. However the biggest of the little ones I pulled because it wilted and threw it to the side. It was buried but fought back and appeared out of nowhere about a week later. Tough little sucker after all I see, lol.  I do plan on LST these once they get tall enough to tie down. Probably lose some as male but if not than 3 will be going outside in May.

     I have seeds from three strains I got out of pound bags. They are all mixed up so I have no idea what is actually growing. It is either Gorilla Glue, forbidden fruit or passion fruit.

     I ran a furnace duct for heat and it stays between 75-80*f, small heater in there just in case, run humidifier on low. Covered all these rogue leds with tape.

     I'd like advice on my current lights if anyone could help. I don't know what my lights actually put out in wattage but I have a lot of information on what they are
     They are lights that I picked up at a scrap yard. They are industrial, more than likely used as street, parking garage or stadium lights. High end CREE XPG 5k led panels. Each led diode is 5w max.  There are 60 leds per panel driven by 4 drivers. I put 3 panels on each heat sink so 180 leds and 12 drivers. These are extremely bright and I'm reading about 1600 PPFD with Photon on a galaxy s10e at 12 in. I have 2 of these but only Run one at the moment. Hopefully someone could inform me what the actual wattage it is running at.

     Look forward to how Ya'll think they look so far.


----------



## MechaniMan (Mar 21, 2022)

Pics


----------



## MechaniMan (Mar 21, 2022)

Pics


----------



## MechaniMan (Mar 21, 2022)

Pics


----------



## pute (Mar 21, 2022)

Welcome


----------



## MechaniMan (Mar 21, 2022)

Thank you


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 21, 2022)

Welcome aboard the Passion my friend.


----------



## bigsur51 (Mar 22, 2022)

Hello MM and welcome aboard

your plants look like they are off to a good start


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Mar 22, 2022)

Your little plants look pretty healthy but I don’t know much about your lights even with some good pics. I’m sure someone will chime in that knows more. You can get a lot of good advice from our senior growers here. Looking forward to seeing your progress.


----------



## Airbone (Mar 22, 2022)

MechaniMan said:


> Pics


Those lights will pull about 50 watts.


----------



## Airbone (Mar 22, 2022)

Airbone said:


> Those lights will pull about 50 watts.


Sorry 40 watts.
Going to need more light for a 4x8.


----------



## MechaniMan (Mar 22, 2022)

Airbone said:


> Sorry 40 watts.
> Going to need more light for a 4x8.


40 watts per driver or 40 watts per board?  Each light panel is separated into 4 sections and it takes 4 drivers to power each board. I have 3 boards driven by 12 drivers on each light setup. Here is a picture of one panel and the drivers it takes to light it just for an example.


Airbone said:


> Sorry 40 watts.
> Going to need more light for a 4x8.


I was just doing some math, the spec sheet on the diode says roughly 3v at 700milliamp which is what the drivers put out. From my math that equals 2.1 watt per diode. 
They're are 60 diodes per board. 
The drivers put out 37.8 watt Max each. So 15 diodes per driver 15x2.1=31.5w which sounds reasonable because they don't want to drive them at full power.  These drivers are actually rated for half of the total milliamp current rating of the diode. 
 And 31.5x4=126w per panel. 

In no electrician but that's what I'm coming up with. There is a good chance that I am wrong though.


----------



## MechaniMan (Mar 22, 2022)

Is 1600 ppfd even possible to achieve at 40w?  

This could really suck because I just don't have the money for more lights. I just hung the other fixture in there so there are 6 panels and 24 driver's total running right now.


----------



## Airbone (Mar 22, 2022)

Not sure about ppfd.
But yes, you are correct on your watt usage. I didn’t see that there was 4 per panel. 
But still with 3 panels that’s only 360 watts in a 4x8?
I run 460 watts in one of my 4x4 tents and the other flower tent has 600 watts running.


----------



## MechaniMan (Mar 22, 2022)

I put the other panel in the tent today. It is now ungodly bright in the tent. Kinda hard to explain. 
    You know them scenes in a movie, "it pans out, goes green white yellow kinda monochromatic with intense white. The character flash is back and it's like somebody's talking to him from the other side and then the look on his face is this intense realization that the world is not as they really thought that it was"?  That is what it is like being in that room for 5 minutes, and then you were completely blind for 5 minutes after walking out of there.
     I'll see how it works with two lamps in there and keep everybody up to date. Thank you for your input.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Mar 22, 2022)

MechaniMan said:


> I put the other panel in the tent today. It is now ungodly bright in the tent. Kinda hard to explain.
> You know them scenes in a movie, "it pans out, goes green white yellow kinda monochromatic with intense white. The character flash is back and it's like somebody's talking to him from the other side and then the look on his face is this intense realization that the world is not as they really thought that it was"?  That is what it is like being in that room for 5 minutes, and then you were completely blind for 5 minutes after walking out of there.
> I'll see how it works with two lamps in there and keep everybody up to date. Thank you for your input.


Where some shades in there bro and don’t look at the lights even if your stoned. It’s not good for you.


----------



## MechaniMan (Mar 23, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Where some shades in there bro and don’t look at the lights even if your stoned. It’s not good for you.


LOL, I'll put some shades in there handy


----------



## MechaniMan (Mar 23, 2022)

Sadly I broke a limb last night, tried to tape and support it but it isn't looking good.


----------



## MechaniMan (Mar 25, 2022)

Don't know if these 2 are going to make it.  Ironically these are 2 seeds that I placed directly into dirt. I topped the one in an effort to make it shoot out some leaves. My best guess is that the combination of the food that the Seed stores and the fertilizer in the soil was just too much for a seed right off the get. The small one has been this height for a week and stopped developing, hopefully it's putting it into root development.


----------



## MechaniMan (Mar 25, 2022)

Now it has been one month since these babies were placed in the dirt and they seemed to be developing well in my opinion. The one I accidentally broke a limb and it was not able to be saved. Today I did some extremely light pruning by removing the original single fan leaf and the triple fan leaf from the very bottom. The largest one is developing within and becoming very bushy so I'm looking forward to it putting on some height so I can start to train them,, they are not quite tall enough now to get a hold of in start pulling over. Started to get some development at the top that I'm not sure what it is but it may be the beginning of pre flower. I hope not because I have not begun to train them yet. Any input would be appreciated .


----------



## MechaniMan (Mar 25, 2022)

I don't water these much as they are. It seems to work well this way, I water about 1/4 gallon around the bucket every 5-6 days and spray them with water once in the morning and once in the evening. If the humidity drops below 40% I mist to top dry dirt when I mist the plants. All in each plant roughly maybe 3/8 gallon of water per week.


----------



## MechaniMan (Mar 26, 2022)

Topped the bushiest plant today. Cut the top 6th node off. This plant is becoming really full and was blocking off almost all light from the bottom. This plant seems to want to grow squat so I was worried about mold forming. 
     The one I broke the lamb off of I started training towards the side without foliage in order to get the other side to become dominant with the center. They are still short (10" or a little less) so I will have to wait on the other two so I don't force foliage into the dirt.  We'll see how they look here in a couple days, they need time to heal.


----------



## bombtombadll (Mar 30, 2022)

MechaniMan said:


> Here's my first time grow so far.  I'm working with what I can afford. I'll post more pics as replies. Built a 4x8x7 mylar lined tent. I have no idea what I'm doing but they look good to me so far. I know all the MG negativity and risks. I'll make it work for now and adjust ratio later by using stronger pk fertilizer. I put these right into MG veg & herb moisture control 3 month feed 1.5 sq. ft. Bag, 1/3 GIANT bag peat moss, 4 lb. perlite. I lightly spread composted manure mix over the top so I'll seep in with watering. I fertilized once with MG purple box npk 30-10-10 at 1/2 strength and only have them about 3 ounces of the water each.
> 
> These are 23 days in, the little guys are 3 weeks behind because I thought two died. However the biggest of the little ones I pulled because it wilted and threw it to the side. It was buried but fought back and appeared out of nowhere about a week later. Tough little sucker after all I see, lol.  I do plan on LST these once they get tall enough to tie down. Probably lose some as male but if not than 3 will be going outside in May.
> 
> ...



Nice ! I'm a newbie too, your plants look green and healthy, good luck ! My first grow didn't look half as good.


----------



## MechaniMan (Mar 30, 2022)

OK, it's in a few days and here's how they look. In the last couple days I have noticed the development of a couple organs, whether female or male it's too early to tell. I started to notice the distinct cannabis smell about three days ago. Some nodes are beginning to get thick where they meet the main stalk so I'm hoping this is an early indicator that they will be female. I was doing some reading online that stated this may be an early indicator as it's tantamount to getting pregnant. Still looking real green. I fertilized with Miracle Grow 2 days ago and upped the ratio to 2/3 strength and it does not seem to have had any ill effect so far.  At this point I am still watering less than a half a gallon per week. 
     In the first picture on the front right, this plant I fimmed yesterday and I'm waiting to see the effects. In the second picture is the plant that I topped roughly 10 days ago, as a result it seems to have exploded. It has developed a lot of growth from within the plant and looks as though it may develop Four Tops which would be awesome.  The last picture here before the plant food is a plant that I have started to LST. I'm not being gentle about it but I have not broken it, I am just slowly working it over every couple hours as of today. They have pulled down the lower limbs in an attempt to make them grow straight out before they try to turn in grow up. I'm learning that these things are pretty tough all in all and bounced back quickly if damaged.


----------



## MechaniMan (Mar 30, 2022)

Here is an update on the stunted ones. The first picture I re-potted four days ago and it immediately sagged and laid on the dirt. I was sure it was going to die but within 24 hours it was right standing back where it was, one tough plant. The second photo is the plant that stunted in quit growing, I re-potted it and it seems to have liked it because it started to grow.


----------



## choxie (Mar 30, 2022)

I used miracle grow and a lot of people used it in the day.
Remember the plants don't care what form they get the npk as well as other micronutrients as long as it's there and in relatively controlled ratios.


----------



## MechaniMan (Mar 30, 2022)

choxie said:


> I used miracle grow and a lot of people used it in the day.
> Remember the plants don't care what form they get the npk as well as other micronutrients as long as it's there and in relatively controlled ratios.


I asked a guy who has been growing for years and he said "the best piece of advice that I can give you is don't overthink it, they are weeds so put them in dirt and they will grow" and he also told me don't believe all the ** to go out buying everything for cannabis, he said he's been using Miracle grow for years and I know from first-hand experience that his weed is really good.


----------



## MechaniMan (Mar 30, 2022)

This has to be one of the coolest things I've seen and I discovered it by accident. I added two fluorescent light fixtures to this room. There is one 4000k bulb, one 6500k bulb and two 3700k aquarium bulbs. You can not see it with the naked eye but when you look at it through your phone you can see the spectrum of the bulbs oscillating. Sharing via Twitter as it will not let me upload it to the forum due to the video size.


----------



## MechaniMan (Mar 30, 2022)

bombtombadll said:


> Nice ! I'm a newbie too, your plants look green and healthy, good luck ! My first grow didn't look half as good.


I asked the guy who has been growing for about 20 years and he said "don't overthink it, they are weeds so put them in dirt give them water and they will grow."


----------



## bombtombadll (Mar 30, 2022)

MechaniMan said:


> I asked the guy who has been growing for about 20 years and he said "don't overthink it, they are weeds so put them in dirt give them water and they will grow."



Lol, nice. I have to admit that I am on the other side of this argument, when things go wrong, there is a lot of thinking required. I learned the hard way how easy is to over water, and this is probably the biggest mistake you can make starting out. Now, I weigh my plant with a scale to know exactly how much water is in the soil, and how much my plant drinks. Oddly, my plants seem to like a (semi) dry soil day in between waterings, at least that's my experience as a newb. They really seem to perk up on dry days.


----------



## MechaniMan (Mar 30, 2022)

bombtombadll said:


> Lol, nice. I have to admit that I am on the other side of this argument, when things go wrong, there is a lot of thinking required. I learned the hard way how easy is to over water, and this is probably the biggest mistake you can make starting out. Now, I weigh my plant with a scale to know exactly how much water is in the soil, and how much my plant drinks. Oddly, my plants seem to like a (semi) dry soil day in between waterings, at least that's my experience as a newb. They really seem to perk up on dry days.


I use a finger test, jam it down in the dirt and if it feels like a damp wash cloth then it's good. I honestly thought they would take more water but yes from the stuff I read online it was really easy to overwater so I made sure I am exceptionally careful. And I only water every 5-6 days. I have used fertilizer twice, it has a 30-10-10 npk. 
     Just go out in your yard find a plant and dig down into the soil and see how wet it is. You might be surprised that it's not that wet down there, it doesn't take much.


----------



## MechaniMan (Mar 30, 2022)

bombtombadll said:


> Lol, nice. I have to admit that I am on the other side of this argument, when things go wrong, there is a lot of thinking required. I learned the hard way how easy is to over water, and this is probably the biggest mistake you can make starting out. Now, I weigh my plant with a scale to know exactly how much water is in the soil, and how much my plant drinks. Oddly, my plants seem to like a (semi) dry soil day in between waterings, at least that's my experience as a newb. They really seem to perk up on dry days.


How much weight in water do you aim for per 5 gal. of dirt and how often do you water?


----------



## bombtombadll (Mar 30, 2022)

MechaniMan said:


> How much weight in water do you aim for per 5 gal. of dirt and how often do you water?



I'm using a 3 gallon cloth pot this grow and water with 1/3-1/2 gallon, little run off. I also run a gallon or more from time to time as a mini flush to hopefully clear salt buildup. My soil with perlite added seems to hold too much water, so I keep watering down.

Funny, nobody mentions what dry soil is. I weighed Fox Farm Ocean Forest right out of the bag at 11 pounds. (not watered). I then put a fan on it for a week and it lost over three pounds of water. So, unfortunately, I had to put my thinking cap on to figure what dry and wet equals.

Side note: a lot of thinking is needed or you'll get into trouble...especially as a newbie !


----------



## choxie (Mar 30, 2022)

Wow that's really pretty that the lights slowly change like that. I was thinking of a strobe effect like led lights due on camera.

I also got into trouble with the advice just keep it simple. Then I learned my tap water is alkaline and I didn't have the correct nutrients. So I'm pretty sure most people need to think and put effort into it unless you have naturally good water and good intuition for which I do not.


----------



## bombtombadll (Mar 30, 2022)

choxie said:


> Wow that's really pretty that the lights slowly change like that. I was thinking of a strobe effect like led lights due on camera.
> 
> I also got into trouble with the advice just keep it simple. Then I learned my tap water is alkaline and I didn't have the correct nutrients. So I'm pretty sure most people need to think and put effort into it unless you have naturally good water and good intuition for which I do not.



I started off just putting a seed in dirt and watering... Not good !!! Being a brilliant newbie that knows everything even though I've never grown, I figured, hey its a weed, piece of cake. Wrong Answer.

I ignored warnings that you need to keep PH correct, and watered with water collected from a dehumidifier. My thinking was that the water would be similar to distilled water. Later after my plants got roasted, I got a PH kit and the water I was using from my dehumidifier came in at around 4.0 PH (bright orange, almost poison for my plant). 

You gotta think a bit, it isn't that easy and I'm quite sure many fail and give up.


----------



## MechaniMan (Mar 31, 2022)

bombtombadll said:


> I started off just putting a seed in dirt and watering... Not good !!! Being a brilliant newbie that knows everything even though I've never grown, I figured, hey its a weed, piece of cake. Wrong Answer.
> 
> I ignored warnings that you need to keep PH correct, and watered with water collected from a dehumidifier. My thinking was that the water would be similar to distilled water. Later after my plants got roasted, I got a PH kit and the water I was using from my dehumidifier came in at around 4.0 PH (bright orange, almost poison for my plant).
> 
> You gotta think a bit, it isn't that easy and I'm quite sure many fail and give up.


I use straight tap water. The article I read online explained it like this, "do you ever see a bunch of dead grass and foliage underneath a dripping faucet outside? You don't, typically The Greenery underneath of the dripping faucet grows better."


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 31, 2022)

My seeds go in soil that I keep damp, and mother nature does her thing. Never had a problem. They take their time and pops their little heads out almost 100% of the time just like my Gabagoo just did in my thread.
As for watering. I pick my pot up and I can tell if they need water because I know what the pots feel like dry. I only use a scale when I need to see if I needs another cold beer 
And I agree. I use tap water. If watering my plants and grass was not good for them my lawn wouldn't be as pretty as it is. I have pear trees, apple trees, blueberries, blackberries, tomatoes, peppers, strawberries, and lemons and they all look great.
I have been transplanting all my plants that were in plastic into AC Infinity Fabric Grow Bags. Those fkers are awesome and very reasonable priced. No more plactic or terracotta for me.
I use MG( Twice As Big) soil mixed with 30% Perlite. I add CalMag when needed and in flower I use MG Bloom Booster when needed. I have used FF products (ferts and soil) but didn't see a fking difference worth paying the money for.
I keep it simple. Good soil, good drainage, and don't over water.


----------



## MechaniMan (Mar 31, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> My seeds go in soil that I keep damp, and mother nature does her thing. Never had a problem. They take their time and pops their little heads out almost 100% of the time just like my Gabagoo just did in my thread.
> As for watering. I pick my pot up and I can tell if they need water because I know what the pots feel like dry. I only use a scale when I need to see if I needs another cold beer
> And I agree. I use tap water. If watering my plants and grass was not good for them my lawn wouldn't be as pretty as it is. I have pear trees, apple trees, blueberries, blackberries, tomatoes, peppers, strawberries, and lemons and they all look great.
> I have been transplanting all my plants that were in plastic into AC Infinity Fabric Grow Bags. Those fkers are awesome and very reasonable priced. No more plactic or terracotta for me.
> ...


Could you throw me a link to that thread please?


----------



## MechaniMan (Mar 31, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> My seeds go in soil that I keep damp, and mother nature does her thing. Never had a problem. They take their time and pops their little heads out almost 100% of the time just like my Gabagoo just did in my thread.
> As for watering. I pick my pot up and I can tell if they need water because I know what the pots feel like dry. I only use a scale when I need to see if I needs another cold beer
> And I agree. I use tap water. If watering my plants and grass was not good for them my lawn wouldn't be as pretty as it is. I have pear trees, apple trees, blueberries, blackberries, tomatoes, peppers, strawberries, and lemons and they all look great.
> I have been transplanting all my plants that were in plastic into AC Infinity Fabric Grow Bags. Those fkers are awesome and very reasonable priced. No more plactic or terracotta for me.
> ...


And bud off the month winner to boot. Nice. That's awesome to hear that somebody that grows exactly like I am doing has bud that turns out so good.


----------



## RosterMan (Mar 31, 2022)

MechaniMan said:


> And bud off the month winner to boot. Nice. That's awesome to hear that somebody that grows exactly like I am doing has bud that turns out so good.


He Cheated LOL


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 31, 2022)

https://www.marijuanapassion.com/threads/gabagoo-mother-natures-way.80706/post-1167995
		







						Hoppers growing cheap😁
					

C99




					www.marijuanapassion.com


----------



## MechaniMan (Apr 3, 2022)

So what do you guys think, I'm thinking end of April to put these in flower? Today marks week 5 in the soil. I think it's safe to say I didn't get lucky enough to get autos. These baby's are green and seem to be loving the MG soil and nutes. Watering has increased to a little over a half gallon a week and I am now running mg nutes at 2/3 strength. I have a feeling the need for water will start to increase your pretty rapidly, they seem to be sucking it up real well. Temp. is 78*, humidity fluctuates between 40-50%.  They now have fan leaves larger than my hands. 
     Not sure if the extra lights help in this stage. I have a 1000W HPS in going to borrow for the flower stage so I can really put the light to them and try to increase yield. In total I will be running around 1,700-1,800 true wattage in bloom. 600 watts 5k XPG LED + 1000 watt HPS + 2—35w 3700k tubes + 2—35w 6500k tubes. I will aim for a light height roughly 24 in from the top of the plant, unless you guys have an opinion that I maybe wrong there. I'm always open to suggestions from experience. 24 in. is what I'm running now for height. I tried closer but it seemed to be too much. 
     The little organs that appeared on the plants have become more numerous but are not getting any larger, at least not to the point that I can differentiate if any of these are male or female.
     I am keeping the plant height as low as possible by training and topping. If left alone the plant heights would be roughly 9-11 inches as of now.


----------



## MechaniMan (Apr 3, 2022)

More pics


----------



## MechaniMan (Apr 5, 2022)

Up to about 1/4 gallon of water a day now. They are starting to suck it up fast. Must be good roots down there.


----------



## MechaniMan (Apr 6, 2022)

Looking good today. Gain height during the dark Cycles it seems, I go down in the morning and then look completely different after the lights come back on. Can't wait for these hairs to start flossing.


----------



## spunom (Apr 6, 2022)

Looking good man


----------



## MechaniMan (Apr 6, 2022)

spunom said:


> Looking good man


Thank you, I don't reply know what I'm doing but it seems to be working out.


----------



## MechaniMan (Apr 10, 2022)

Another week down, all seems well. Had some red stem issues but posted in another thread and people seem to think it's fine. Couple more weeks and I can get these bad girls in bloom. First plant started to show its sex so I should know the sex of all of them by the end of the month they were planted within a couple weeks of each other.
     Had to undergo a rearrangement of the tenth as it was getting really crowded. A lot more room to get in there now. Running hybrid 600W hps + 650W XPG 5k LEDs.
     And then there's my Garden Croton to the left, was just gifted to me and I have to get her back good health. I have blue hostas in the middle of all the Cannabis waiting to transplant outside, then I have Green Giant Thuja (Arborvitae) germinating from seed in the red toolbox on the right.

The plants are not discolored like they look like in the photo, it is the light making appear that way.


----------



## MechaniMan (Apr 10, 2022)

Here they are without the hps running.


----------



## MechaniMan (Apr 22, 2022)

Time for an update, .  I think I have a few males here, three I think. That only leaves me with 2 1/4 plants on my first grow, lol. 
   They love water, gobbling up a gallon every 2 days. Females look strong and are pushing 22" tall in veg. I will be flipping to 12/12 the first of May. I be been tapering light back off at 1/2 hour every 2 days for 10 days now.  
I'm going to try my hand at autos, I have 30 seeds ordered from weed seeds. 

Gorilla Glue 4 Auto Fem
Big Blue Bud Auto Fem
Blackberry Auto Fem
Mazar Auto Fem
Cream Candy Auto Fem
Bruce Banner Auto Fem
Triple XL Auto Fem

What do Ya'll think of plants 1-3? Pics are labeled


----------



## MechaniMan (Apr 30, 2022)

My babies soaking up the sun


----------



## MechaniMan (May 1, 2022)

Did a little rearranging today and built a new table to get my lights a little farther from the plants, they were getting pretty close, the plants acted like they wanted to droop away from the light. On an interesting note I did a test and within one hour of shutting the HPS off the plants would stand straight back up so I had a really good feeling they were undergoing light stress though luckily I caught it and they did not suffer any damage. The strip in the pics on the walls is a blurple led strip I installed for some side lighting, the other lights absolutely dominate it and it seems insignificant to me however I'm sure the plants will be able to see it.
     Did some fan leaf trimming inside to free up airflow and light penetration.  I tried a couple different techniques of topping and LST, from my experience (this is only my first GROW) I prefer topping vs. LST.  The reason for that is that topping seemed to allow better light penetration and air flow whereas the LST plants were extremely dense which did not allow any light to get to the lower leaves.  On my next run I do plan on LST a plant to see how it turns out, but will pay more attention to it and guide the branches better.  I had originally planned on Flipping these to 12:12 today but on the advice of Kyle kushman via YouTube I now have to wait a couple days before I flipped them to give the plants time to heal.  I still have the plants in there that I think are male but I'm not going to remove them until I am 100% sure.  All I know is I think things are looking pretty good, if anybody has comments or suggestions than please reply.


----------



## MechaniMan (May 3, 2022)

The flowering has begun


----------



## WeedHopper (May 3, 2022)

Rock and roll my friend.


----------



## MechaniMan (May 11, 2022)

Week 1 flowering complete. Plants have grown 7" this past week, from 22" to 29". Starting to get some more white hairs now. Water 1/2 - 3/4 gallon per day depending on humidity. Nutes are tiger bloom as directed every other watering. Move outside on sunny warm days for best light. Lost 2 as males. All seems well so far


----------



## MechaniMan (May 14, 2022)

It's beginning, I'm so excited.

Pics look awesome on my phone but slightly fuzzy on upload. Idk why


----------



## WeedHopper (May 14, 2022)

Your doing a great job my friend. And yep it's definitely exciting to watch your girls grow.
I'm an avid gardener and love growing anything and everything. It's what makes me happy.


----------



## MechaniMan (May 15, 2022)

Thank you @WeedHopper


----------



## WeedHopper (May 15, 2022)

Your more than welcome.


----------



## gmo (May 15, 2022)

Got anything to get entered in to the Bud Picture of the Month contest? Even if it's from a previous grow, you can enter here: 





						May 2022 Bud Picture of the Month Entries
					

May 2022 Bud Picture of the Month contest has started!  It's time to get those pictures entered for the May 2022 BPOTM contest. Please encourage your friends and new members to enter this month! This contest is ALWAYS more fun with more participants!   There are some rules: 1) One entry per...



					www.marijuanapassion.com


----------



## MechaniMan (May 18, 2022)

Week 2 flowering. The ladies are starting to develop nicely. I don't see any real issues except for a couple brown spots that I am waiting on calmag to be delivered to correct this issue. Couple bottom leaves starting to Yellow but these were some of the first leaves on the plant so I'm sure they are just old and the plant may shed them naturally. They are thirsty ladies and I'm hoping this is a good indicator of potential yield because from what I was reading online cannabis can take up to a gallon of water per day per expected pound of yield. Now I do not expect to get anywhere near a pound of a plant on my first grow however they are using roughly 3/4 gallon of water per day per plant. Bud sites are starting to stack up nicely, even starting to get a couple of the leaves right next to the bud site developing what looks to be white little crystals on them. I'm really looking forward to smoking some of this, as of 2 days ago I'm out of Bud and I refuse to pay the prices they charge for bud. This one plant is absolutely insane, it uses the most water and has eight or nine Tops on it. It's hard for me to decide if I like that one better or the one with just four tops as it is so symmetrical. I was just thinking to myself yesterday at these plants are such nice plants, even if they weren't cannabis they just grow so nicely and would make a nice addition to any Landscaping.


----------



## WeedHopper (May 18, 2022)

looking good.


----------



## MechaniMan (May 19, 2022)

Just look at these ladies staring to glisten


----------



## MechaniMan (May 31, 2022)

4 weeks into flowering and I hope they are done growing because I cannot lower my table anymore or raise my lights. These things are turning out pretty good and I really look forward to smoking some of my own homegrown Bud for the first time.  the only issue I'm having is yellowing leaves on the bottom which I haven't been able to correct with nitrogen however I think the damage was already done when I added cal-mag and didn't realize that it would drop the pH. The pH is back up in 6.5 – 6.8 range so I'm good for now on that. I have gave them nitrogen several times via fish fertilizer but it didn't really seem to help because I think the pH locked it out. Definitely something to remember on the next batch, I made the mistake of abruptly changing from Veg to flower nutrients then I suppose I should have been using some nitrogen for the first week or two. It is some of the oldest leaves on the plant and is only at the very bottom so I am not too concerned for now. As long as they keep creating and buds I'll be happy and try to do better next time. 
     Couple of these things are absolutely covered in trichomes, you can't touch them without getting sticky all over.


----------



## MechaniMan (May 31, 2022)

The yellow, last pic dark green I think from the nitrogen


----------



## oldfogey8 (May 31, 2022)

They look good to me. Fan leaves die off. It is normal.


----------



## MechaniMan (Jun 1, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> They look good to me. Fan leaves die off. It is normal.


Thanks for the reassurance.  I think I worry too much because this is my first grow so it's all new to me.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jun 1, 2022)

Could be a bit root bound too but that happens. Or light isn’t reaching the leaves as much so the plants opts to put its energy into growing what the light is getting to. We have all been there with worrying.


----------



## MechaniMan (Jun 1, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> Could be a bit root bound too but that happens. Or light isn’t reaching the leaves as much so the plants opts to put its energy into growing what the light is getting to. We have all been there with worrying.


They very well may be root bound, when I removed one from the bucket before switching them to flower there was a pretty big mass of roots at the bottom of the bucket. I bought 7 gallon fabric pots for the next batch.


----------



## MechaniMan (Jun 6, 2022)

Watered 2 days ago after letting the leaves droop the entire way to the top of the plant so I knew the soil was really dry then hit them pretty hard with nutes. Fish fertilizer, Big Bloom, Cal-Mag, all @ double dose and Ph'd the water before using it.  I noticed after that an almost immediate improvement.  They dropped a couple leaves and then what was above any of those seem to actually improve. Yellowing seems to have stopped so I'm thinking that the soil was just depleted and I wasn't using full doses on the plants so it was a nutrient deficiency all around. These are some pretty decent size plants so I'm guessing in general I just underestimated my nutrients. Top that off with root balls at the bottom of the buckets, a couple have outgrowing them


----------



## MechaniMan (Jun 7, 2022)

Reading other people's threads and their deficiencies it kind of really makes me wonder from some of the previous things that I've posted. I can't wait till these things are done and then I can actually pull them and see the root balls compared to the buckets amongst many other things to study about the plant. Trying to soak up as much as I can on this first grow so it doesn't happen again next time, I hate it when my plants don't grow right.
     I had a rose bush out back there was nearly destroyed by my wife's father when I was out of town for a couple years. I almost lost my s*** and actually tore the whole back porch off as a result of it and rebuild it. Not to mention it was Mother's Day so it was kind of a present but just to compound that I made a scene of it and it really worked out. I milked that thing for five years and it's just as big as before I left. 2x4x4 ft tall  roses. Recently where I got the Grape Ape that couple gave me their Garden Croton to care for well they were going and they said it was hard to grow, I re-potted it, Fed it cannabis fertilizer and it nearly doubled in size in the two months they were on vacation. I really don't like it when plants don't grow naturally but maybe it's just me.


----------



## MechaniMan (Jun 20, 2022)

Almost, not bad for the first grow. Research pays off. Thank all of you, you are the greatest! Updates to come.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jun 20, 2022)

MechaniMan said:


> Almost, not bad for the first grow. Research pays off. Thank all of you, you are the greatest! Updates to come.


Look at all that beautiful weed Wow. Great job MM


----------



## boo (Jun 20, 2022)

your garden looks awesome, I'd never guessed it's your first grow...imagine what it's gonna look like in a year...


----------



## Airbone (Jun 20, 2022)

boo said:


> your garden looks awesome, I'd never guessed it's your first grow...imagine what it's gonna look like in a year...


Wow you got grats from boo!
You better feel special!!!!
Good job and congrats.


----------



## boo (Jun 20, 2022)

Airbone said:


> Wow you got grats from boo!
> You better feel special!!!!
> Good job and congrats.


I'm not sure how to take that......I'm not that crabby am I...


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 20, 2022)

Sick fkers


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jun 21, 2022)

boo said:


> I'm not sure how to take that......I'm not that crabby am I...


Crabby? I’d say a little crabby but that makes you, you. I’d say more critical in this case you know pretty weed when you see it and don’t mind saying it… I know if I put something out there with flaws, you see them right away and don’t mind telling me about them and although i may not be happy with myself, I always appreciate your honesty And add a lesson to my book of mistakes.  Plus I kinda dig your grouchy a$$


----------



## Flower (Jun 21, 2022)

That looks awesome for a first grow, or your hundredth.


----------



## joeb631a (Jun 21, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Crabby? I’d say a little crabby but that makes you, you. I’d say more critical in this case you know pretty weed when you see it and don’t mind saying it… I know if I put something out there with flaws, you see them right away and don’t mind telling me about them and although i may not be happy with myself, I always appreciate your honesty And add a lesson to my book of mistakes.  Plus I kinda dig your grouchy a$$


Daughter of Jezebel ...!


----------



## boo (Jun 21, 2022)

leave my subbie alone...she's one of the few here that likes me...I need all the love I can get, bwahahaha...you sonsofbitches...


----------



## MechaniMan (Jun 23, 2022)

I had a plant get so top-heavy that fell over last night so I had to tie it up. I'm currently in the 8th week of Bloom so as of today I just started using Straight water no nutes. I believe it's time to start flushing the ladies out. I can't get a picture right now because the lights are off but some of the pistols are starting to curl and turn brown in with my Jeweler's loupe I can see that a few of the trichomes are starting to become cloudy. I trimmed off the bottoms the other day to try to focus energy on the top and kept some of the little popcorn buds. They have been drying for a few days but they smell really earthy and planty. I don't know if this is just because they are popcorn buds or if I will have to let these age for a little but I plan on trying them regardless.


----------



## RosterMan (Jun 24, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> Daughter of Jezebel ...!


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jun 24, 2022)

RosterMan said:


>


Yes Athaliah kinda fits my personality these daze I think…


----------



## MechaniMan (Jun 26, 2022)

@choxie you still around? I remember you commenting on these in the beginning and I was wondering if there's any comments you had I can maybe make some improvements being you grow and Miracle girls also.

Early followers where you at! I appreciate all input and please be as critical as you can. They're getting close but I know there's room for improvement so please nobody hold back.


----------



## MechaniMan (Jun 26, 2022)




----------



## oldfogey8 (Jun 26, 2022)

MechaniMan said:


> I had a plant get so top-heavy that fell over last night so I had to tie it up. I'm currently in the 8th week of Bloom so as of today I just started using Straight water no nutes. I believe it's time to start flushing the ladies out. I can't get a picture right now because the lights are off but some of the pistols are starting to curl and turn brown in with my Jeweler's loupe I can see that a few of the trichomes are starting to become cloudy. I trimmed off the bottoms the other day to try to focus energy on the top and kept some of the little popcorn buds. They have been drying for a few days but they smell really earthy and planty. I don't know if this is just because they are popcorn buds or if I will have to let these age for a little but I plan on trying them regardless.


It will take a while to start to smell like something other than grassy/earthy. Once they are dry and you are curing, the fragrance will get nice.


----------



## ness (Jun 26, 2022)

MechaniMan said:


> Week 2 flowering. The ladies are starting to develop nicely. I don't see any real issues except for a couple brown spots that I am waiting on calmag to be delivered to correct this issue. Couple bottom leaves starting to Yellow but these were some of the first leaves on the plant so I'm sure they are just old and the plant may shed them naturally. They are thirsty ladies and I'm hoping this is a good indicator of potential yield because from what I was reading online cannabis can take up to a gallon of water per day per expected pound of yield. Now I do not expect to get anywhere near a pound of a plant on my first grow however they are using roughly 3/4 gallon of water per day per plant. Bud sites are starting to stack up nicely, even starting to get a couple of the leaves right next to the bud site developing what looks to be white little crystals on them. I'm really looking forward to smoking some of this, as of 2 days ago I'm out of Bud and I refuse to pay the prices they charge for bud. This one plant is absolutely insane, it uses the most water and has eight or nine Tops on it. It's hard for me to decide if I like that one better or the one with just four tops as it is so symmetrical. I was just thinking to myself yesterday at these plants are such nice plants, even if they weren't cannabis they just grow so nicely and would make a nice addition to any Landscaping.



Looking really yummy MechaniMan you're doing great.  Have fun.


----------



## choxie (Jun 26, 2022)

MechaniMan said:


> @choxie you still around? I remember you commenting on these in the beginning and I was wondering if there's any comments you had I can maybe make some improvements being you grow and Miracle girls also.
> 
> Early followers where you at! I appreciate all input and please be as critical as you can. They're getting close but I know there's room for improvement so please nobody hold back.



Yup still around!!!!

Got some humbolt sour apple lemon something and a critical Kush auto in the tent.
I'm trying to make concentrates as the ash from the blunts is making a mess so I'm trying to find a good refillable vape pen.

Btw I fell in love with grow dots. It's time released fertilizer and I don't need to use any cal mag or anything else!! I just pH the water and throw it in!!!! I'd definitely check it out. I'm sure I'd get a bit more yield doing all the mixing of my other 6 part fertilizers but I realized I can't even smoke the previous stuff in time so I'd rather just make it easier.


----------



## MechaniMan (Jun 26, 2022)

choxie said:


> Yup still around!!!!
> 
> Got some humbolt sour apple lemon something and a critical Kush auto in the tent.
> I'm trying to make concentrates as the ash from the blunts is making a mess so I'm trying to find a good refillable vape pen.
> ...


Them grow dots are pricey little bastards but I will have to try them sometime and see how they work. I really like the idea of not having the monitor cal-mag. I plan on using beneficial microbes on my next batch of soil I'm sure it will improve things. Thank you for the information, I have so many screenshots off of this forum that I might need a bigger SD card .


----------



## choxie (Jun 26, 2022)

So when you think about it your plants don't care what feeds them the base nutrients. The benefit of organic matter is that it's time released so it's less likely to cause nutrient burn, so a time released synthetic nutrient emulates this process. So for 24 oz which feeds 12 feedings for their life cycle for $50 it's cheaper than most feedings or at least close to it.

I value my time and it's worth a lot more than me fiddling with all the fertilizer schedules and the errors that may accompany them. Ymmv but consider ease and simplicity a factor into cost.

So in Los Angeles I pay $90 (including tax) for supposed top shelf stuff for which mine is way better.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jun 27, 2022)

choxie said:


> Yup still around!!!!
> 
> Got some humbolt sour apple lemon something and a critical Kush auto in the tent.
> I'm trying to make concentrates as the ash from the blunts is making a mess so I'm trying to find a good refillable vape pen.
> ...


interested in how you make concentrates that you can use in a vape pen. Is there a recipe? I make a tincture using alcohol that’s nice but would like to read on this…


----------



## choxie (Jun 27, 2022)

You basically do a very coarse grind or chop then put it into a mixture of vp and pg for 2-3 months then strain it very well and just use that in your refillable vape.
Lol I still use my vape pen (purchased disposable) even though I have so many jars full. But I mainly am going to do this so I can taste the terps more.

Ideally you want to adjust the ratio of vp to pg depending on how thick you want the concentrate but 40/60 50/50 or 60/40 is pretty common. I'm just gonna do 50/50 and put just enough to submerge my pile of coarsely chopping flower. Then I have to find a very good filter bag. I'll post some pictures in a few months.


----------



## Hippie420 (Jun 27, 2022)

I often wondered how it could be done. I toyed with the idea of taking a strong tincture and mixing it with the vape juice and then either letting the alcohol evaporate naturally or boiling it off at low temp.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jun 27, 2022)

choxie said:


> You basically do a very coarse grind or chop then put it into a mixture of vp and pg for 2-3 months then strain it very well and just use that in your refillable vape.
> Lol I still use my vape pen (purchased disposable) even though I have so many jars full. But I mainly am going to do this so I can taste the terps more.
> 
> Ideally you want to adjust the ratio of vp to pg depending on how thick you want the concentrate but 40/60 50/50 or 60/40 is pretty common. I'm just gonna do 50/50 and put just enough to submerge my pile of coarsely chopping flower. Then I have to find a very good filter bag. I'll post some pictures in a few months.


Maybe a French press with a paper coffee filter between the press filter and the steeped flower mix?


----------



## RosterMan (Jun 27, 2022)

Morn I got no sleepagain


----------



## choxie (Jun 27, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> Maybe a French press with a paper coffee filter between the press filter and the steeped flower mix?



Oh yeah good idea and easy!
Whoops I forgot to add the part about decarbing the flower so chop it up, bake it in tin foil or something then soak it.
Not sure about the alcohol part but many ways to do it I'm sure


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jun 27, 2022)

choxie said:


> Oh yeah good idea and easy!
> Whoops I forgot to add the part about decarbing the flower so chop it up, bake it in tin foil or something then soak it.
> Not sure about the alcohol part but many ways to do it I'm sure


A shot for the bud, a shot for choxie?


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jun 27, 2022)

choxie said:


> You basically do a very coarse grind or chop then put it into a mixture of vp and pg for 2-3 months then strain it very well and just use that in your refillable vape.
> Lol I still use my vape pen (purchased disposable) even though I have so many jars full. But I mainly am going to do this so I can taste the terps more.
> 
> Ideally you want to adjust the ratio of vp to pg depending on how thick you want the concentrate but 40/60 50/50 or 60/40 is pretty common. I'm just gonna do 50/50 and put just enough to submerge my pile of coarsely chopping flower. Then I have to find a very good filter bag. I'll post some pictures in a few months.



I found that one of those cone filters they use in my urologist office bathroom to catch a kidney stone is the perfect filter for making my tincture. Super fine and sits in a jar perfectly.  I steal a few every time I go in there to make a deposit they have a big stack of them so whenever I go in there I also make a withdrawal 
Found out this worked when I had a few at home from my last kidney stone event.


----------



## choxie (Jun 28, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> I found that one of those cone filters they use in my urologist office bathroom to catch a kidney stone is the perfect filter for making my tincture. Super fine and sits in a jar perfectly.  I steal a few every time I go in there to make a deposit they have a big stack of them so whenever I go in there I also make a withdrawal
> Found out this worked when I had a few at home from my last kidney stone event.



Oh I never thought of that!
I have access to them so I should do that. I was just gonna use some cheese cloth but the urine strainers have a very fine strain to them.

So just to clarify since I was kind of baked when I initially posted, I'm baking my weed at 240 degrees for 1 hour then I'm going to break it up a bit and put it into 50/50 VG and PG and then shake it every few days then strain after 3 months (ideally). I'm impatient so I might just throw it into my sous vide machine for a few hours and call it a day then strain it with cheese cloth.

Actually, I'm running low on my vape pens, so I'll just do the sous vide thing and hope it doesn't explode.

Wish me luck!!!

(Photo before decarboxylation. Never done this but I have so much flower it's ok!) Wow that photo looks so bad when it's compressed.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jun 28, 2022)

choxie said:


> Oh I never thought of that!
> I have access to them so I should do that. I was just gonna use some cheese cloth but the urine strainers have a very fine strain to them.
> 
> So just to clarify since I was kind of baked when I initially posted, I'm baking my weed at 240 degrees for 1 hour then I'm going to break it up a bit and put it into 50/50 VG and PG and then shake it every few days then strain after 3 months (ideally). I'm impatient so I might just throw it into my sous vide machine for a few hours and call it a day then strain it with cheese cloth.
> ...


Interesting concept. Does it need to be decarbed? I thought the heat from the vaporizer would do that similar to smoking a bud. My kid had a vaporizer with adjustable temp that would accept ground flower but it may be different for vape juice.


----------



## choxie (Jun 28, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> Interesting concept. Does it need to be decarbed? I thought the heat from the vaporizer would do that similar to smoking a bud. My kid had a vaporizer with adjustable temp that would accept ground flower but it may be different for vape juice.


So I thought of that and I think most vapes using e-liquid are ran around 240-300 degrees whereas dabs/waxes/rosin us more closer to 400 degrees. So the decarb process takes an hour at a much lower time so that you can already use decarbed THC at much lower temps. 
My guess is the the terps boil off too much under conventional blunts that you don't taste much.
So before I decarbed I can smell the grapes and sweet candy of my purple punch but afterwards I smell a bit of burn candy and that's about it. I'm not sure how it'll turn out but I got inspired by my Cru blue berry pen.
I'm guessing there were terps added tbh so I also bought some berry flavoring in case it tastes too bland.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jun 28, 2022)

choxie said:


> So I thought of that and I think most vapes using e-liquid are ran around 240-300 degrees whereas dabs/waxes/rosin us more closer to 400 degrees. So the decarb process takes an hour at a much lower time so that you can already use decarbed THC at much lower temps.
> My guess is the the terps boil off too much under conventional blunts that you don't taste much.
> So before I decarbed I can smell the grapes and sweet candy of my purple punch but afterwards I smell a bit of burn candy and that's about it. I'm not sure how it'll turn out but I got inspired by my Cru blue berry pen.
> I'm guessing there were terps added tbh so I also bought some berry flavoring in case it tastes too bland.


I had a chart with the vaporization point of all the cannabinoids and terpenes somewhere. Pretty sure they were all below 325. I will see if I can find it. It may be worth trying both ways though for comparison. I do know I made some cannabutter last week that wasn’t decarbed though it was about 2 years old(so some ‘decarbing’ could have been due to aging) that I simmered in a slow cooker for about 14 hours. I ate some of the butter(I usually use it in brownies) and found a quarter tsp was waaaaay too much. I have some butter that wasn’t made using aged trim. I will have to compare them.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jun 28, 2022)

This isn’t the chart but it looks like I was thinking Fahrenheit when the values are Celsius.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jun 28, 2022)

This was the chart I was thinking of…


----------



## choxie (Jun 29, 2022)

I'm pretty familiar with terpenes for temps as it's the same as hops when I used to brew beer and the volatility point would be the utmost point of contention. So I feel that 240 for 40 minute would be the best compromise.

Ultimately you want the THC to become thc-a in the most efficient manner so 240 is what I believe in the best utilization versus degredation of THC. 

I kind of feel it's a bit disheartening seeing how a lot of the extracts add some degree of terpenes instead of relying solely on the buds to produce this but I can see how baking the flowers eliminates the smell and taste (after doing so). Anyways I guess I'll just see how it goes.

How does everyone perceive the terps on smoking flower? I can barely taste anything.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jun 29, 2022)

240 looks like you got it right and that you have a handle on it(a lot better than I do).

My taste buds are shot I think. Weed when I was a young man had more flavors as I recall. I have tried professionally grown bud that tastes no different to me than mine so it isn’t just my buds. I’m a bit envious of people who can taste different flavors that are similar to the buds aroma or to the flavor of a drag off of an unlit joint.

Your experiment is very interesting. Thanks for sharing it. I would like to know how to refill a cartridge like a single use Juul(if possible). It would be nice to try your method of making vape juice.


----------



## MechaniMan (Jun 29, 2022)

Re-potted the next round today. Doing things a little differently this time. Different type of soil which is Miracle-Gro twice as big along with the addition of more peat moss, compost, two five gallon buckets of old soil from male plants that didn't make it past the veg phase and beneficial microbes. 7 gallon fabric pots. The soil was definitely a lot lighter. Running under 600 HPS @ 60% and 20" height.


----------



## choxie (Jul 1, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> 240 looks like you got it right and that you have a handle on it(a lot better than I do).
> 
> My taste buds are shot I think. Weed when I was a young man had more flavors as I recall. I have tried professionally grown bud that tastes no different to me than mine so it isn’t just my buds. I’m a bit envious of people who can taste different flavors that are similar to the buds aroma or to the flavor of a drag off of an unlit joint.
> 
> Your experiment is very interesting. Thanks for sharing it. I would like to know how to refill a cartridge like a single use Juul(if possible). It would be nice to try your method of making vape juice.


I bought a refillable vape pen and I think it was like $40 ish but it's still being shipped.

I kind of feel that way too, I can barely taste sweet, piney, earthy, fruity etc in the really top shelf stuff. I still think mine is way better!

So in the baked weed went! Going to sous vide one for a few hours when my vape pen comes (quick method) and also one that'll sit for 3 months.

It's so much more efficient this way and I also purchased berry terps to make it taste better in case it's really bland.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jul 1, 2022)

choxie said:


> I bought a refillable vape pen and I think it was like $40 ish but it's still being shipped.
> 
> I kind of feel that way too, I can barely taste sweet, piney, earthy, fruity etc in the really top shelf stuff. I still think mine is way better!
> 
> ...


I have a Juul(FDA contraband now though opioids are prescribed to millions). I would like to be able to refill the pods. Probably some whiz kid out there on YouTube has done it. I just need to get off my nicotine addled butt and look. Good luck on your experiment. Sounds promising.


----------



## choxie (Jul 1, 2022)

Drill a small hole in the plastic and use one of these


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jul 1, 2022)

choxie said:


> Drill a small hole in the plastic and use one of these


Good idea. I will need to check the clearance between the housing and the cartridge.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jul 1, 2022)

choxie said:


> Drill a small hole in the plastic and use one of these


Found a tutorial to refill them. Now I need to get some PG and VG to play with…


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jul 1, 2022)

choxie said:


> Oh I never thought of that!
> I have access to them so I should do that. I was just gonna use some cheese cloth but the urine strainers have a very fine strain to them.
> 
> So just to clarify since I was kind of baked when I initially posted, I'm baking my weed at 240 degrees for 1 hour then I'm going to break it up a bit and put it into 50/50 VG and PG and then shake it every few days then strain after 3 months (ideally). I'm impatient so I might just throw it into my sous vide machine for a few hours and call it a day then strain it with cheese cloth.
> ...


Since reading this idea I’ve been trying to learn about vape pens. I really know nothing about them. They do sell them at the smoke shack tho. Would you need one that was adjustable to burn what your mixing up?   So I’m also surprised you have to decarb the weed since you kinda burn it right? I’m not even sure how they work need to do more reading.  I’m gonna give it a try. I’ve only tried smoking one of those cig vape pens which always were fruity and they made me cough more than cigs. But I would like to try it with my GDP


----------



## choxie (Jul 4, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Since reading this idea I’ve been trying to learn about vape pens. I really know nothing about them. They do sell them at the smoke shack tho. Would you need one that was adjustable to burn what your mixing up?   So I’m also surprised you have to decarb the weed since you kinda burn it right? I’m not even sure how they work need to do more reading.  I’m gonna give it a try. I’ve only tried smoking one of those cig vape pens which always were fruity and they made me cough more than cigs. But I would like to try it with my GDP


They sell regular vape disposable pens at any weed shop, but I wanted one with adjustability and to refill a large quantity 2+ ml. For us since we grow, we can make the liquid in bulk so I just threw around 10-12 grams for this experiment or more.

I just got a whirl s starter kit blue so maybe check it out? You can refill the disposable ones and recharge them but the filling capacity is tiny like 0.5 ml


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jul 4, 2022)

choxie said:


> They sell regular vape disposable pens at any weed shop, but I wanted one with adjustability and to refill a large quantity 2+ ml. For us since we grow, we can make the liquid in bulk so I just threw around 10-12 grams for this experiment or more.
> 
> I just got a whirl s starter kit blue so maybe check it out? You can refill the disposable ones and recharge them but the filling capacity is tiny like 0.5 ml


I’m gonna look at it. Thanx


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jul 4, 2022)

choxie said:


> They sell regular vape disposable pens at any weed shop, but I wanted one with adjustability and to refill a large quantity 2+ ml. For us since we grow, we can make the liquid in bulk so I just threw around 10-12 grams for this experiment or more.
> 
> I just got a whirl s starter kit blue so maybe check it out? You can refill the disposable ones and recharge them but the filling capacity is tiny like 0.5 ml






is this what you got?


----------



## choxie (Jul 5, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> View attachment 302124
> 
> is this what you got?


Yup that's the one!


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jul 5, 2022)

choxie said:


> Yup that's the one!


I tried to find it seems that everywhere I went they were sold out Or they come from China and said they may take forever to get here. I started looking at others but like that one. Did you buy yours recently? I really don’t have a trusted source. I buy most stuff on Amazon but it seems they don’t sell them. My ingredients did come in the mail today tho


----------



## choxie (Jul 5, 2022)

Yes I purchased it like 10 days ago not from Amazon. I can't really remember where exactly hrmm


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jul 5, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> Found a tutorial to refill them. Now I need to get some PG and VG to play with…


Fogey, we gonna do another project together?   my PG&VG arrived today. I saw a recipe where you can make it in a magical butter machine which I use for tincture. I think I’m gonna try it both ways too also with a long soak method I’ll call it not knowing the terminology yet. I still need to find a pen so I’ll be ready when it’s ready


----------



## MechaniMan (Jul 7, 2022)

I will be wrapping these up here in 7-14 days. Amber trichomes started to show but there is still roughly 1/4 clear trichomes so I'm gonna give them more time. They also need flushed more so that's another reason. It's been a fun journey. I'v already got my next batch well on the way.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jul 7, 2022)

Congrats MM on your grow. Keep the journey Fun


----------



## choxie (Jul 7, 2022)

Ditto congrats man!!! I'm going to post my write up of my pen and stuff in a sec


----------



## choxie (Jul 7, 2022)

K I posted it into the vape thread so please check it out if interested.

Gotta say, don't bake your flower as long as I did since it kept a burnt popcorn smell.


----------



## Kindbud (Jul 7, 2022)

Looks like a great first Grow congrats


----------



## MechaniMan (Jul 21, 2022)

Not much going on here just waiting on them to finish up. I did start giving them a little more nutrients because I think I cut out the nutrients too soon, flowering is taking longer than I anticipated. Shared via Twitter as the videos are too large to upload.


----------



## Kindbud (Jul 21, 2022)

MechaniMan said:


> Not much going on here just waiting on them to finish up. I did start giving them a little more nutrients because I think I cut out the nutrients too soon, flowering is taking longer than I anticipated. Shared via Twitter as the videos are too large to upload.



Oh yeah there looking good bud. I switch to water and molasses when I get the right cloudy to amber ratio. Then I flush 2 times maybe 3 depending on the Amber% after the second flush. Then I'll harvest a day or 2 after the last flush but I don't quit nutrients until I get the % I want of cloudy to Amber changing. You usually can time the cloudy to Amber change if you watch them changing 2 weeks or so before you think it's time to harvest.
.....
...
....


----------



## MechaniMan (Jul 21, 2022)

Kindbud said:


> Oh yeah there looking good bud. I switch to water and molasses when I get the right cloudy to amber ratio. Then I flush 2 times maybe 3 depending on the Amber% after the second flush. Then I'll harvest a day or 2 after the last flush but I don't quit nutrients until I get the % I want of cloudy to Amber changing. You usually can time the cloudy to Amber change if you watch them changing 2 weeks or so before you think it's time to harvest.
> .....
> ...
> ....
> But Don't listen to me Mr GMO says I'm dumb and have bud of the month winning inferior buds. Think about that inferior bud won a bud of the month how bad is everyone else's lmao peace


I started to get some Amber on the one plant a couple weeks ago but it doesn't seem to have progressed. I had another thread here asking if they were done and I was told to wait a couple more weeks so next Tuesday will be two more weeks. I have noticed that I have got a lot more milky trichomes while waiting and I have tried the bud on one of the plants and I was extremely stoned so it is definitely good bud though not the high that I am going for. It was more of an energetic Bud that made me really talkative.


----------



## MechaniMan (Jul 21, 2022)

Kindbud said:


> Oh yeah there looking good bud. I switch to water and molasses when I get the right cloudy to amber ratio. Then I flush 2 times maybe 3 depending on the Amber% after the second flush. Then I'll harvest a day or 2 after the last flush but I don't quit nutrients until I get the % I want of cloudy to Amber changing. You usually can time the cloudy to Amber change if you watch them changing 2 weeks or so before you think it's time to harvest.
> .....
> ...
> ....
> But Don't listen to me Mr GMO says I'm dumb and have bud of the month winning inferior buds. Think about that inferior bud won a bud of the month how bad is everyone else's lmao peace


I also wanted to add that I don't care what anybody says about anybody else on here. Everybody has something to add and I am not here for a popularity contest so all advice is very welcome. Thank you for your input.


----------



## N.E.wguy (Jul 21, 2022)

Kindbud said:


> Oh yeah there looking good bud. I switch to water and molasses when I get the right cloudy to amber ratio. Then I flush 2 times maybe 3 depending on the Amber% after the second flush. Then I'll harvest a day or 2 after the last flush but I don't quit nutrients until I get the % I want of cloudy to Amber changing. You usually can time the cloudy to Amber change if you watch them changing 2 weeks or so before you think it's time to harvest.
> .....
> ...
> ....
> But Don't listen to me Mr GMO says I'm dumb and have bud of the month winning inferior buds. Think about that inferior bud won a bud of the month how bad is everyone else's lmao peace


What are u using for molasses anything in particular?


----------



## MechaniMan (Jul 21, 2022)

N.E.wguy said:


> What are u using for molasses anything in particular?


I'm starting to like this molasses idea and more and more, it seems to be talked about all over the Internet and highly recommend it in this forum so I will be trying this in flowering my second grow.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jul 21, 2022)

Unsulphered Blackstrap is what I have used for years. The higher the ‘brix’ level the better for the microbes in the soil. There is horticultural molasses that is higher brix than blackstrap but I can’t find it in smaller sized containers. Farms use it so what I have seen is 55 gallon drums. I think @pute uses Earth Juice Hi-Brix. @Bubba uses Bud Candy I think. I am not very sciencey so I can’t say whether blackstrap works or not. It is just what I have used. Maybe those 2 gentlemen will chime in. They grow some impressive looking budage…


----------



## Bubba (Jul 21, 2022)

I do use Bud candy. Never used molasses.
If I did, probably organic, preservatives are going to be counter productive to the beneficial you are trying to feed. 

Would like to try the stuff pute talked about based on price, and his recommendation too 

I only use budcandy first two weeks of veg,and first two weeks of flower. Doses of bud candy and carbo load to feed.

Bubba


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jul 21, 2022)

Bubba said:


> I do use Bud candy. Never used molasses.
> If I did, probably organic, preservatives are going to be counter productive to the beneficial you are trying to feed.
> 
> Would like to try the stuff pute talked about based on price, and his recommendation too
> ...


Forgot about Carbo Load. I knew I was missing something…


----------



## N.E.wguy (Jul 21, 2022)

I use GH3 and gh flora nectar it has like 5% (molases) who knows what kind and doubt it's enough so interesting topic to me as I hate gh but am stuck on it atm



MechaniMan said:


> I'm starting to like this molasses idea and more and more, it seems to be talked about all over the Internet and highly recommend it in this forum so I will be trying this in flowering my second grow.





oldfogey8 said:


> Unsulphered Blackstrap is what I have used for years. The higher the ‘brix’ level the better for the microbes in the soil. There is horticultural molasses that is higher brix than blackstrap but I can’t find it in smaller sized containers. Farms use it so what I have seen is 55 gallon drums. I think @pute uses Earth Juice Hi-Brix. @Bubba uses Bud Candy I think. I am not very sciencey so I can’t say whether blackstrap works or not. It is just what I have used. Maybe those 2 gentlemen will chime in. They grow some impressive looking budage…


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jul 21, 2022)

N.E.wguy said:


> I use GH3 and gh flora nectar it has like 5% (molases) who knows what kind and doubt it's enough so interesting topic to me as I hate gh but am stuck on it atm


I am not up on different nutrients. I have used General Organics GOBox series, GH Grow, Bloom and Micro(that may be GH3 I guess) and Kelp4Less Grow and Bloom with Extreme Blend. I liked the GO stuff. Pretty easy but a lot of bottles. GH I had pH problems with because I don’t pH so I stopped using it. The Kelp4Less stuff seems good. I like the Extreme Blend a lot as it has humic and fulvic acids, amino acids and kelp and a little goes a long way(I bought a 1 lb bag a few years ago and I still have half of it). I will keep that. I am going to try Advanced Nutrients pH Perfect when I run out of my K4L stuff. I like that I don’t have to pH(allegedly) as I have either been lucky or lucky since I started growing 10 years ago and haven’t done pH’ing since early on. However, I have been using the organic unsulphered blackstrap molasses for years and my plants haven’t complained. Is it useful? I don’t know. I don’t have the space or organizational skills or the time to waste a grow or a plant so I keep doing what has worked for me. I am also a big fan of EM-1 which is a microbial soil inoculant. I recently bought some EM bokashi bran that early results look good on. I am growing the dreaded Freak Show that 3 of us have been doing battle with for a while. They seem vigorous since I started dosing them with the bran and EM-1. Sorry. Buzzed posting here…


----------



## MechaniMan (Jul 27, 2022)

@SubmarineGirl @WeedHopper @Airbone @bigsur51 @pute @choxie @RosterMan @oldfogey8 @boo @Hippie420 @Kindbud and anybody I may have missed. 
     Let me start out by saying thank you to everybody that puts her input into this grow and help me along the way.  Of course I ran into some problems, who hasn't, and I find it so much easier to just ask people who can look at them and say "oh this is your problem" as opposed to reading article after article after article. Once again thank you all, you've been more than helpful.
     Not only from this post, but there is so much good information on this forum everywhere and I'm glad that this is the one that I picked. Everybody here seems more than willing to help out fellow Growers and it's quick to do away with the Riff Raff, it's much appreciated.
     So that being said that's it for this one. Running just the HPS today then I'm harvesting. I had someone come in and look them over and he said they are ready. He said the trichomes look ready, if you get a real close inspection there's more Brown trichons than I thought and that almost all the remaining ones are cloudy. He also stated that nearly all the hairs are red and withered with swollen calyxes and my upper leaves are dying off and that all these were good indicators that these plants are finished up.  So I guess it's on to the next stage which is harvesting and hanging. It's cooling down around my area a little bit so it should stay about 70° in my basement and I reset my dehumidifier to run at 60% humidity so not to dry them to fast, I think that should do for drying. I will be hanging them in the box that I built for seedlings with the door cracked and a fan blowing on them. I know I got quite a bit of time ahead of me here for drying and curing but I'm really looking forward to seeing how this turned out.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jul 27, 2022)

MechaniMan said:


> @SubmarineGirl @WeedHopper @Airbone @bigsur51 @pute @choxie @RosterMan @oldfogey8 @boo @Hippie420 @Kindbud and anybody I may have missed.
> Let me start out by saying thank you to everybody that puts her input into this grow and help me along the way.  Of course I ran into some problems, who hasn't, and I find it so much easier to just ask people who can look at them and say "oh this is your problem" as opposed to reading article after article after article. Once again thank you all, you've been more than helpful.
> Not only from this post, but there is so much good information on this forum everywhere and I'm glad that this is the one that I picked. Everybody here seems more than willing to help out fellow Growers and it's quick to do away with the Riff Raff, it's much appreciated.
> So that being said that's it for this one. Running just the HPS today then I'm harvesting. I had someone come in and look them over and he said they are ready. He said the trichomes look ready, if you get a real close inspection there's more Brown trichons than I thought and that almost all the remaining ones are cloudy. He also stated that nearly all the hairs are red and withered with swollen calyxes and my upper leaves are dying off and that all these were good indicators that these plants are finished up.  So I guess it's on to the next stage which is harvesting and hanging. It's cooling down around my area a little bit so it should stay about 70° in my basement and I reset my dehumidifier to run at 60% humidity so not to dry them to fast, I think that should do for drying. I will be hanging them in the box that I built for seedlings with the door cracked and a fan blowing on them. I know I got quite a bit of time ahead of me here for drying and curing but I'm really looking forward to seeing how this turned out.
> ...


Just a quick comment. It is better to use the fan for air movement but not aimed directly at the hanging fruit(so to speak). I am not sure if I misunderstood. I do that frequently. BTW-I am happy for you. It is always satisfying to get a nice haul for all your hard work. Harvesting is fun. Trimming is not after your first trimming is done with. Enjoy this trimming because it is not going to be the best part of growing ever again… 

I guess it wasn’t just a quick comment. I am a blabber mouth today..,


----------



## Hippie420 (Jul 27, 2022)

Beautiful grow, MM! Ya done yourself proud.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jul 27, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> Just a quick comment. It is better to use the fan for air movement but not aimed directly at the hanging fruit(so to speak). I am not sure if I misunderstood. I do that frequently. BTW-I am happy for you. It is always satisfying to get a nice haul for all your hard work. Harvesting is fun. Trimming is not after your first trimming is done with. Enjoy this trimming because it is not going to be the best part of growing ever again…
> 
> I guess it wasn’t just a quick comment. I am a blabber mouth today..,


But scissor hash and finger hash are a treat. It helps make trimming a bit more palatable. Get some good tunes too. I prefer 12 Country Golden Greats by Ween to trim to.


----------



## choxie (Jul 27, 2022)

I was about to say the same thing and oldfogey.

I hate trimming yuck worst part and I hate the wet grass smell as it dries.

What are you gonna run next?
I'm too impatient for regular flowers and autos are a better way to get a quicker turnover. Last run was 10-11 weeks, but my photos took forever.


----------



## MechaniMan (Jul 27, 2022)

choxie said:


> I was about to say the same thing and oldfogey.
> 
> I hate trimming yuck worst part and I hate the wet grass smell as it dries.
> 
> ...


All I have are regs right now. Passion fruit, forbidden fruit and Gorilla Glue. 

I want to try Autos but I'm short on cash so I have to wait till I can unload some of this first crop. I just harvested and hung the first crop today and got the second one placed in the tent. Still have to set up netting and probably rearrange a little bit but it's a start.


----------



## choxie (Jul 27, 2022)

MechaniMan said:


> All I have are regs right now. Passion fruit, forbidden fruit and Gorilla Glue.
> 
> I want to try Autos but I'm short on cash so I have to wait till I can unload some of this first crop. I just harvested and hung the first crop today and got the second one placed in the tent. Still have to set up netting and probably rearrange a little bit but it's a start.View attachment 304282
> View attachment 304283


Ooohhh!! Passion fruit and forbidden fruit! Not a gorilla glue fan, but that's ok!
Check out north Atlantic seeds for their autos (ethos) and they give a bunch of freebies as well. I usually buy 3-5 seeds and get 4-5 seeds for free on a deal. I also love Greenpoint since their seeds have been really potent and terp heavy. I tried humbolt but wasn't for me so ymmv.

I kind of want to try sugar cane by in house genetics but the $30 a seed plus lack of terpes kind of dissuades me.


----------



## MechaniMan (Jul 28, 2022)

Whoever says trimming is fun is an idiot,


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jul 28, 2022)

MechaniMan said:


> Whoever says trimming is fun is an idiot, View attachment 304323


I enjoyed my first trimming but I had my 2 sons helping so we hung out steeped in heavy weed smell. Next harvest they were nowhere to be found…


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jul 28, 2022)

MechaniMan said:


> Whoever says trimming is fun is an idiot, View attachment 304323


Nice job btw


----------



## MechaniMan (Jul 30, 2022)

19 hours into trimming and only 1/2 way there.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jul 30, 2022)

MechaniMan said:


> 19 hours into trimming and only 1/2 way there. View attachment 304549


I have found that I get less strict in my trimming morals the longer I go. Towards the end, my buds look like models from a 70’s porno…


----------



## MechaniMan (Jul 30, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> I have found that I get less strict in my trimming morals the longer I go. Towards the end, my buds look like models from a 70’s porno…


Or  like Steve Carell's wax job from the 40 Year Old Virgin.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jul 30, 2022)

19 hours wow!  I don’t mind trimming but have learned that one plant a day was best. My hands don’t last longer than that. Plus, I do a better job one plant at a time


----------



## Hippie420 (Jul 30, 2022)

I only trim the biggest and best. All the rest goes in the hash-o-matic.


----------



## MechaniMan (Jul 30, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> 19 hours wow!  I don’t mind trimming but have learned that one plant a day was best. My hands don’t last longer than that. Plus, I do a better job one plant at a time


That's 2 plants, one on each shelf. My back is killing me, lol. They are pretty though, just look at how frosty those flowers are after trimming.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jul 30, 2022)

Nice job on the trimming and yes very frosty too


----------



## MechaniMan (Jul 30, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> I only trim the biggest and best. All the rest goes in the hash-o-matic.


I'll have roughly a shoe box worth of trim, it's that worth messing with our should I bag it dry until the net harvest. I don't know what that would yield for hash?


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jul 30, 2022)

Are you growing a different strain/strandivar? I made dry ice hash out of 3 separate plants to see if the hash smelled and tasted different. They did. Not sure it was worth it but it is nice to have Mimosa hash, Golden Lemon Hash, etc. It all gets me wicked baked. It would be easier to get set up (and the clean up after)for making hash once.


----------



## MechaniMan (Jul 31, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> Are you growing a different strain/strandivar? I made dry ice hash out of 3 separate plants to see if the hash smelled and tasted different. They did. Not sure it was worth it but it is nice to have Mimosa hash, Golden Lemon Hash, etc. It all gets me wicked baked. It would be easier to get set up (and the clean up after)for making hash once.


Yeah it's all mixed together, 3 stains. As I steadily increase the size of my grow I will probably separate them but for now I don't have the luxury of being picky. I'll probably just wait cuz it'll only be a couple months and right now I'll only have a young teenagers size shoe box of trims.


----------



## MechaniMan (Aug 5, 2022)

All Jared up and the final tally is,  ..........544 g or 1.2 lbs. 

I did it, I aimed for at least a pound with four plants and I got it. I must say I'm damn proud of myself for a first time grower.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Aug 5, 2022)

MechaniMan said:


> View attachment 305222
> 
> All Jared up and the final tally is,  ..........544 g or 1.2 lbs.
> 
> I did it, I aimed for at least a pound with four plants and I got it. I must say I'm damn proud of myself for a first time grower.


It looks awesome. Congratulations on your first grow


----------



## oldfogey8 (Aug 5, 2022)

MechaniMan said:


> View attachment 305222
> 
> All Jared up and the final tally is,  ..........544 g or 1.2 lbs.
> 
> I did it, I aimed for at least a pound with four plants and I got it. I must say I'm damn proud of myself for a first time grower.


Nice job


----------



## MechaniMan (Aug 5, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> It looks awesome. Congratulations on your first grow


I'm not exactly sure which strain is which but there's all kinds of different awesome smells smells like Berry, more on the blue side. One smells earthy and Lemony. one smells sweet and fruity, and i swear the one smells like banana bread. Can't wait for them to cure some.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Aug 5, 2022)

Wow they all sound great.  Nice to have such a nice selection of your own stuff.  Think of us when you’re enjoying it. And send us samples too


----------



## MechaniMan (Oct 5, 2022)

Wanted to come back here and thank everybody that helped again. It's been a little bit since I finished up this first one, since then I have gotten some feedback from people and it's nothing but good. I love the reactions from people after they try it and then I inform them that it's homegrown. They tell me you can't even tell the difference between this and dispensary weed. All possible thanks to the people who helped me on this forum. Your advice has been indispensable.


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 5, 2022)

Thanks brother for letting the members here know how much you appreciate this community. It's members like you who make this place great.


----------



## joeb631a (Oct 5, 2022)

MechaniMan said:


> Wanted to come back here and thank everybody that helped again. It's been a little bit since I finished up this first one, since then I have gotten some feedback from people and it's nothing but good. I love the reactions from people after they try it and then I inform them that it's homegrown. They tell me you can't even tell the difference between this and dispensary weed. All possible thanks to the people who helped me on this forum. Your advice has been indispensable.


I didnt do anything ,but Im startin to blush ....


----------



## RosterMan (Oct 5, 2022)

MechaniMan said:


> Wanted to come back here and thank everybody that helped again. It's been a little bit since I finished up this first one, since then I have gotten some feedback from people and it's nothing but good. I love the reactions from people after they try it and then I inform them that it's homegrown. They tell me you can't even tell the difference between this and dispensary weed. All possible thanks to the people who helped me on this forum. Your advice has been indispensable.


Anytime Bro
I love the word play on indispensable.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Oct 5, 2022)

Awe shucks MM so sweet of you to come back and say that to all the folks that gave you help and  encouragement. Hope you stick around  we loved seeing you rock


----------



## RosterMan (Oct 5, 2022)

Loved seeing his what
Woooh  I read that too fast LOL


----------



## joeb631a (Oct 5, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> Loved seeing his what
> Woooh  I read that too fast LOL


Its your brows blocks vision!


----------



## Andrew (Jan 6, 2023)

Great job brother everything looks great


----------



## ness (Jan 7, 2023)

oldfogey8 said:


> Are you growing a different strain/strandivar? I made dry ice hash out of 3 separate plants to see if the hash smelled and tasted different. They did. Not sure it was worth it but it is nice to have Mimosa hash, Golden Lemon Hash, etc. It all gets me wicked baked. It would be easier to get set up (and the clean up after)for making hash once.



Way to go oldfogey8 just love hash.   I'll be working on a stash of hash as soon as I get the flow of grows going.


----------



## ness (Jan 7, 2023)

Morning Mechaniman great first time run, do you have your next line up?


----------

